# New pics of my Platinum Gold Flowerhorn



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This guy is growing fast.









This isn't the greatest pic but look at those snaggle teeth!









His flower line is starting to fade away. It may be hard to tell in these pics but his body color is pink under the pearl spots and his tail is red with purple on the outer edge.









The bigger he gets the more the pink shows through between the pearl spots. His temple flower mark is fading on both sides of his head too. This little guy isn't afraid of anything. When I clean his tank he follows my hand around begging for something to eat. I'll give him a piece of krill. I will put my whole hand in the tank and he will eat it right from hand right in the middle of a tank cleaning.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hes getting better, keep pumping his little kok! I still believe it could be bigger! feed 1 cube of blood worms every night, right after pellets, his kok shall grow.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Gage, where do you get bloodworm cubes? I have only seen the loose freezed dried kind. I used to take a pinch and hold it just over the water and he would gulp as I would drop it in his mouth. Now I use a little spoon because, well you saw the teeth. He does love bloodworms. His flowerline fading is a good sign right?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you should be able to find Hikari Blood Worm cubes in your LFS, all of the LFS's near me carry it.

the flower line fading isnt good or bad really, depends on what you like, when he starts fading if he does, he will look like he got his a** whopped really badly, then it will fade out to yellow/orange/red.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya that's what it looked like when his temple flowers started to fade. I was all worried cause his head kinda looked bruised. I sure hope he fades to yellow/orange/red, I like them without a flowerline when they are this color. That just my taste.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm not normally a big fan of Flowerhorns, but you have a very nice looking fish there. So nice in fact, that I may actually consider getting one someday. Where did you get yours?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks oldcatfish. I bought him from somethingsphishy.com (because they are here in Florida)for $49.95 plus shipping. I have been told this isn't the best place to get Flowerhorns. I was lucky and got a nice one...I hope. I also bought an EBJD from them for $19.95 that has awesome color. Both fish were very healthy. I can't personally say anything bad about them but I was told by someone with alot more experience than me they miss mark Flowerhorns alot. I was told aquaticwonderland.com is a much better place to get Flowerhorns from. They have a great selection I must say. I believe they have four different price ranges to choose from. I like to look at their site and  :drooling:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I personally wouldn't buy from somethingsphishy.com, as being on the flowerhorn forums have heard a lot of bad things about them, however it looks as though they sent a nice fish for a nice change, hopefully this wasn't just a fluke and they have changed there marketing style.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: Guess who told me they weren't a good place to buy FH's. :lol:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats beautiful.

i'm gonna have a guess that 35gals isnt enough for a flowerhorn?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> :lol: Guess who told me they weren't a good place to buy FH's. :lol:




*mok3t*, definitely no, 12-16" fish = no good in 35g


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks mok3t. I agree with gage 35g isn't big enough. There are some very nice short body FH that you could put in a 55g. I have seen some stunning short body SRTs around. I'm not going to stop talking about SRTs until I get one and I won't stop talking about them then either. :lol: I love SRTs!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

actually, If you can find a Bonsai flowerhorn, a single one of them with no tankmates will be fine in a 35g tank, heres a pic for an example: (sorry for taking over your post lil mama...)










I still really want one of these guys, hence why I am trying to breed my flowerhorn to a parrot...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow I didn't know they were that small. Not a problem gage I love talking about FHs. That little guy is sweet, I wouldn't mind having one of those to ad to my collection.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice, nice, nice, nice, nice, nice...... 

I really love your FH Lil Mama....love his color! :thumb: And yeah those bonsais are adorable fish....so now I'm mad at both of you! Here I am trying desperately to reduce tanks and you guys go and post pics of fish I would love to have...not fair, not fair, not fair!! :wink:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady :lol: but I don't feel a bit sorry for you. You have a gorgeous SRT and I don't have one! I do feel bad for you having to down size though, that is the worst trying to figure out who to keep and who to find a new home.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a pic with the tank lights off and just a flash. It shows his real tail color more.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> Nice, nice, nice, nice, nice, nice......
> 
> I really love your FH Lil Mama....love his color! :thumb: And yeah those bonsais are adorable fish....so now I'm mad at both of you! Here I am trying desperately to reduce tanks and you guys go and post pics of fish I would love to have...not fair, not fair, not fair!! :wink:


the bonsai isnt mine, found the pic on google, however I am think about getting one if I can find a place that ships to Canada.

and ya, the bonsais max at about 6"m good size for a 35g!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Great fish lil mama! I love its metallic sheen!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Bkeen now if he will just fade like your FH. I have a lot of hope for him. He has a great personality too. He's worse than a dog at dinner time begging at the table. Every time I walk in the room he begs for food. You'd think he was starving!


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Any updated pics he looks really cool how big is he now?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL... he doesn't look like he's starving :lol:

but I agree, UPDATE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I need new batteries for my camera. Oh, I know I'll steal them from the rock band guitar! :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO IT!!!! :lol:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Such pretty fish, though not readily available over here. Other bad thing is its a lucky dip, they only ever come in as 'Flowerhorn Cichlids' for Â£40-50 as babies. So you really don't know what your getting, my fish dude said he'd be willing to keep selling me them until i got a bonsai (i think he was taking the piss a bit lol)

But while we were in another shop (where we dont buy fish, just food for our scaly pets) the GF spotted a blood parrot. She's convinced me to get one in the 35gal when we move all the other cichlids to the 130gal.

Sorry to thread hijack, but keeping BPs is roughly the same as FHs yes? Feeding them bloodworm, krill, Brine shrimp and other meaty foods will bring out the colors nicer in them?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok new pics. Believe it or not he's about 6 1/2 " now. Eats like a little pig and then begs for more. 



























You can see all the red and pink coming out between the gold pearl spots as he grows. I think his kok has grown too. Bloodworms every night.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorgeous fish lil mama. Its hump is getting huge!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He gets better looking every time!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Bkeen and Barb, I hope he keeps all the pearl spotting on his fins and tail. That's my favorite part of him, that and the black eyeliner on the top of both eyes.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Trade ya  He is pretty darn sweet I wish mine would start to fill out already... Only bad I see is the drop tail but everything else is really nice.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Gliven, but no trade. :lol:  Ya, gage warned me about drop tail. He said he had a big tail and he could have a problem with drop tail. Like gage said, it doesn't really bother me when the trade off is a nice big tail. Do you feed your FH 3 times a day? It will help with putting some bulk on. That and shrimp, krill, bloodworms and red worms, of course olny after they eat their pellets.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Yes I feed him 3 times a day but I'm not really sure on how many pellets to give him and why the treats after the pellets how does that affect things?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ah, so he did start developing drop tail eh? meh, oh well, I kind of like the look of it. I wish my flowerhorns tail was that big.


----------



## anubisscott (Apr 26, 2003)

Gourgous fish :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I just feed pellets first because they are a balanced diet. Then treats after because if my fish got the treats first some wouldn't eat their pellets. My FH (at 6") eats 6 of the omega one large pellets in the morning and 6 at night, then 3 pellets in the afternoon. Now that I think about it he has been getting a pellet for every inch he is long. Like when he was 3" he got 3 in the morning 3 at night and 1 in the afternoon. He would eat more if I let him, he is always begging.

Thanks gage, I love his tail too. I don't think his drop tail is too bad yet. He is still young though.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks anubisscott he is one of my favorites. Who am I kidding they are all my favorites :lol:


----------

